# This board and why I don't use AOL IM.



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

This board requires AOL IM to send instant messages. I don't use it. Why? Because AOL has been intentionally sending you spyware. Symptoms include programs which seem to hang up for a minute or so and then restart.

This spyware is disguised as a software update. It's called viewmgr.exe. It starts up according to some schedule and it consumes 90% of your computer's resources while sending who knows what information from your computer to who knows where.

You can remove AOL IM from your control panel's add/remove softare list OR... you can remove viewmgr.exe by following the instructions at this website:

http://ask-leo.com/viewmgrexe.html


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never grasped instant messaging nor the rise of the cell phone for casual chat. Too much else to do with my time and I certainly don't need the interruptions to be at someone else's beck and call. 

I understand work applications for those tools. 

Turn them off if you don't want to be bothered is what most people reply. My response, I have. And it doesn't cost me a dime.

Phil


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

viewmgr.exe is 1 of thousands, millions of spyware programs that can and will infect your computer sending all sorts of personal information of your computer and/or youself ie if you do online shopping, what you order is recorded, how much you spend, your credit card info, address, etc. 

I use a program called Spybot Search and Destroy, google it, and its been very effective. I've looked down at my router and found no outgoing information when I stay idle. Protect your computer at all times.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, I use Spybot and also give it the one-two punch by also using Ad-Aware from lavasoft.com

Amazing the stuff that can creep into your OS if you don't watch it!

Not quite along the same lines, I heartily recommend Evidence Eliminator. By using it twice a month, I get rid of all kinds of "tracking" databases that certain software develops as you use it. While I don't have anything to hide actually, it does give my system that "just installed" crispness and speed that you only get after a complete re-format and clean install of the OS along with my other software.

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

My son loved to use AOL IM on our old computer. I won't allow AOL on my new PC! I do not like AOL and don't want any part of them. I regularly clean my PC with Ad-aware, Spybot and Spysweeper. I did a search with all of them over the weekend and I am clean and disease free!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK,I am lost here.Tell me I am not a dumb ***** as I just got my son and I a cisnet computer system for $299.00 with the agreement that we use AOL for 1 year at $23.99 a month!The reason I purchased it was because of the storage space and my sons desire to play online games and download them which my old system would not handle but this one will!I do not use IM and my son uses yahoo which he has allready downloaded but Im kinda scared now about AOL.On the AOL Safety board it says that they provide spyware protection so is this an oxymoron or just a lie.I have downloaded virus protection but is there something else I should do?And yes I do purchase online before but is it safe now?Suggestions realy appreciated my friends.
Thanks,Doug........................


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

AOL is like a cancer or something. I once, in my earlier just beginning to get into computers lifetime, downloaded AOL onto my computer. AOL is like an immoral totally corruptive virus, in that it absolutely takes over your operating system (OS) and makes almost irreversible changes.

Fortunately for me, I got on the Langa list (www.langa.com) and found out how to clean my system and make it really "my own".

I absolutely abhor AOL, and will have nothing to do with it, or any of it's "children" software programs.

AOL is like the pablum of American society.

doc


----------

